

Mobile App Performance – J2ObjC vs. Xamarin vs. RoboVM vs. RubyMotion - fesja
https://medium.com/@harrycheung/cross-platform-mobile-performance-testing-d0454f5cd4e9

======
thomasfl
It's too bad React Native isn't covered in this comparison. Native code with
an effective es6 compliant javascript runtime seems like a good idea.

I would also love to see some comparison between different js frameworks.
There's huge differences in the various javascript frameworks used in
conjunction with phonegap. For instance is famo.us fast and has some good
third party widgets, like famous-flex. Ionic is very fast to learn and use,
but scrolling isn't excactly fast. If you combine both famo.us and ionic on
the other hand, you should be able to get a near native feel. There are
efforts to create angular directives for some famo.us widgets.

